# Some1's Selling An iBook... And... ( u know me... PC User! LOL)



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 16, 2002)

well... as u know... PC User (ses it all!!) lol... but as i sed, many times... i am very inquisitive... and Wanna try out a Mac..
Now my mate works @ a company.. who happen 2 win a brand new iBook ... (Long Story!) 

And Yet... They Don't Need.. and Never will it seems...
ANY Mac...

Now... i know the Memory on it is MEGA Low... However... i assume it ain't too hard 2 upgrade! 

Now... they Agreed... 2 Lend me the iBook... Lemmie Have a Play... See what i think...

And Supposedly, they would sell... (Literally Brand New) 4 £500! 
Now u guys Mos Def know the Price's of things like this...
i am "quite" (Don't Quote me! lol) sure
it's a G3 500MHz (does that Sound Right?! )
i think it's either 64 or 128Mb RAM ....
It's Deffo Running OS X... i have Seen it...

Hmmm... Besides that... i know Very little! 
but i imagined this kinda machine, would be good... 2 learn on... and decide whether Mac is for me....

Now,as far as system spec goes... i gave ya little... but does £500 Seem Steep?! or is that reasonable!?
Can Some1 Fill me in, on how easy it is, 2 upgrade Memory...And how Cheap or NOT (heaven Forbid) it is?! 

Cheers Guys... 

(a possible Mac "newbie" lol)

Thanks For ya time... in reading all this! 

NeYo

Edit: BTW... i hope 2 get 2 Play.. From this Weekend!!  (i aint Touched it yet!  )


----------



## scope (Jan 16, 2002)

Give it to me!  I always need more computers.  Old, new, broken, working...i need them all!  (long story, no time to tell it)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 16, 2002)

is that the English Pounds symbol? i don't know what that damned symbol is! 

if so...

500.00 British pounds sterling or $721.50 US dollars
current iBook with those specs is $1,199.00 US dollars or 830.91 British pounds sterling

so yes, i would say that is a good deal!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *is that the English Pounds symbol? i don't know what that damned symbol is!
> 
> if so...
> ...



Thanks dude! 

thats Good! Phew! 

NeYo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 16, 2002)

btw.. sorry if i seem like a "Manic" LOL 

..but as far as Performance goes (on a memory increase...) ya think it'll run "nicely" Obv i aint aiming 2 do wild kinda things on it! after all i am a NewBie! LOL! 

NeYo


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 16, 2002)

yes... pack that iBook with as much memory as you can! the more, the better in EVERY app...


----------



## ulrik (Jan 16, 2002)

Considering the performance: You will be surprised what the G3 is able to do! It's a damn good processor, and I am always impressed when I am working on G3s. I just got an old beige G3 which I am using for a server and it works great! I have a  blue iBook, the 366 Mhz version, and it works great, allthough I am replacing it with the 14'' version as soon as it arrives. The G3 is such a great processor for it's price, even the mobile version (actually, the Wallstreet PB and the early iMac share the same motherboard ). Please tell us what you think once you used the iBook for a while.

Allthough this is a Mac OS X forum, I'd like to give you an advice: I don't exactly know what you do with your PC or with the iBook, but if you are "working" on it, and you have to work with apps like Flash or Photoshop, boot back to OS 9. Everything else will give you a wrong impression of the real power of OS X and of a Mac.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 16, 2002)

Thanks dude...
i shud be getting it either 2nite or 2morra... i have this horribe feelin i aint gonna love my OS-XP kinda machine no more! 
What am i 2 Do?! 
lol

well.. i am looking 4ward nonetheless! 

NeYo


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 16, 2002)

send some screen shots when ya get it all workin!


----------



## symphonix (Jan 16, 2002)

You should be well pleased. I got one of the first-batch iBook 500s, and haven't gotten around to upgrading the memory yet (it is hard to get a good deal in Australia, so I've put it off for a bit).

The G3-500 iBooks launched originally with 4 options: The CD-Rom version (which BlingBling quoted for), the CD-ReWriter version, the DVD-reader version, and the "combo drive" which offerred a CD-writer and DVD-reader in one. CD-Writing speed is only 4x, but its handy for the road and you can usually burn 3 or 4 discs before your battery dies!

If you're not sure which one you've got, switch off then lift out the keyboard by using the tabs near the F1 and F12 keys and you will find a label on the chassis underneath. You may need to undo the lock between the F5 and F6 keys by turning through 180 deg.

The memory on board is usually 128mb, but was only 64 on the CD-Rom Only bottom of the line iBook. There is one upgrade slot that takes So-Dimm up to 512 mb, so you could top it out to 640mb if you want. Detailed instructions on iBoook specific things, like changing memory and Airport cards, the location of the controls, etc. came in the help-system of the standard install OS-9 in the very first ones, but I'm sure your dealer will be happy to help you out there, as will the Mac-fanatics on this site.

Make sure you update your OS to the latest incarnation and run software update, then hunt down some software to your tastes. You will not be disappointed with the Mac. It will network with windows, if you want, and will do anything a PC can do and open any file a PC can open, so don't hold back.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 17, 2002)

guys, i really appreciate the comments u guys are giving me... i am sure wen i have a look @ it... i will be like...OMG... i want my Start Menu...  
LOL! 
But i will Get there... and i sed, who knows... Maybe i'll be Selling my PC Soon Enuff..! 
Either way, its something new to play with, @ the very least... and i will also have an opinion on the usual PC user's Quote... "OS X SUX" lol

Bling Bling... Dude.. i will prolly be like.. OMG... how do ya Screen Cap!? lol ... is it like a PC, good Ol' "Print Screen" and Paste?! 
Well i am sure i will figure it out! 

Symphonix... Sweet! 
i am Learning all the while! 

Can i ask, how easy would it be... 2 Hook on ethernet connection 2 my PC!? 
Can the iBook read NTFS File Structure!? Luckily, one is Fat32 as well 

Holla Back.. .and Once again... Thanks! 

NeYo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 17, 2002)

My Mate has it, @ his house! 

>> Later Guys! Wahoo! 

LOL! 

NeYo


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 17, 2002)

until another 3-5 weeks, I too won't know how to take a screen capture! oh well, someone will help ya out!


----------



## symphonix (Jan 17, 2002)

Okay, here we go!

Screen capture: use the "Grab" program in Applications/Utilities or I think the shortcut is Command-3. Either way it is in the help.

Networking to NT: You can access your PC from the Mac by connecting an ethernet cable between the two (normal or crossover, shouldn't matter as macs can switch automatically!) then set up file sharing on the PC.
Lets say your PC is called "mypc" in the workgroup "workgroup" under network control panel. Then, you pick the drive or folder/s you want to share and assign each a "share name" under the sharing tab. Eg: You decide just to share your "Stuff" folder as "PCSTUFF".
Then, on your mac, go to Go -> Connect to Server and enter:

smb://workgroup;mypc/PCSTUFF

(yes thats a semicolon)
And your PC shared folder will mount as a drive on the desktop.

As for more advanced networking, OS X features an FTP and HTTP server as well as every Unix server and firewall you could want. Just ask the guys for help.

And finally, forget Start Menu. All your apps go into the Applications folder, and if you use them regularly, just drag them onto the "Dock". You'll want to get into the habit of leaving apps open, but you'll get the hang of it in no time.


----------



## ulrik (Jan 17, 2002)

shift+apple+3: capture whole screen

shift+apple+4: capture a given area of the screen, you can draw the rectangle with your mouse afterwards


----------



## j79 (Jan 17, 2002)

actually, command + shift + 3 for a screenshot of your computer. =D
annd, command + shift + 4 allows you to drag a marquee over the selection you'd like shot.. *no need to hold those three keys after you've pressed..*
annnddd, command + shift + 4 then caps lock allows you to take a picture of any window.. soo.. much better than PRT Scrn then Paste ;P


Anyways, it saves a PICT file called "Picture 1" (or 2, 3,.. depending on how many you take) on your HD.  Just open it under Photoshop or even Picture viewer and save/export as a JPG file


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 17, 2002)

OMG! As, as much as i like the look... this is gonna take some getting used to! 
It's like when (God Forbid) i boot into Linux (Mandrake 8.1) on my PC... (i cannot remember the last time i did... maybe i might as well get rif of Linux!!!)
...i Don't say this B'cus its built on unix... but in the sense... i am a "Mr. Windows" ... and its Sooooooo

DIFFERENT

LOL! ... Now surely thats a Good thing...
Now i found Chess, and a few Buts and Bobs... and i am gonna play... More, later... when i Finally get this Damn Assignment Done! 

I Deffo Wanna Network it up! ... i hope its not too Difficult! 
I have 2 get back 2 my Work... However... Being a PC Guy.... i am SURELY gonna have LOADS of Dumb Ass Questions! ...I'd really appreciate the help though! 

BTW... I F**kng Love the Dock, and magnification!!!

However... DAMN Is it Slow! ... it's G3 500MHz ... 64Mb RAM ! 

how Much is an Upgrade, roughly?! this 4 real Needs it! 

Shame i couldn't share my 768MB Ram in my PC...! lol! 

Awh well! 
Thanks for ya help... i'll Mos def Be back Later! 

NeYo


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 17, 2002)

and don't forget to add your newly acquired iBook to your signature under your messages!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 17, 2002)

Oh Yea! 
WAHOO!!! 

i wanna do my Work, on my iBook... but i then need to get it to a PC... 
it doens't have V.X ...(yet! )
is there some app, like Wordpad, 4 PC... some basic Word Processor... 
hmm...! 

NeYo 

<<Runs 2 change Sig...!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 17, 2002)

the Office files are OS interchangable... as far as i've seen and heard, you can make Office v.X documents and open on Office XP and vice versa...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 17, 2002)

Yeah i heard that too! i guess it makes perfect sense... but @ the mo, i haven't office... so i JUST Found TextWrite (is it?! )
Now i saved it... but what file format is it?!... Can the PC then Read that ?

Oh! ... and i noticed the Infamous genie effect... yes it's Deffo SWEET! 

  

NeYo

<<Reaches For Memory... Argh... PLZ ... just one 512MB! ... PLZ PLZ PLZ!


----------



## sithious (Jan 17, 2002)

yep, you'll be able to open documents you make in textedit in word on your pc ... textedit saves them as .rtf (rich text file), so you can open and read them in virtually any text editing app ... of course, you can also get office x, which is totally interchangeable with office on pc ... 
doesn't the ibook come with apple works? that would be even better... more or less like office, so you won't have to adjust too much ...
but you'll certainly want more ram ... 64 mb is half the prescribed minimum for x, so it's no wonder it's slow... amazing it works at all, actually 
have fun!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 17, 2002)

Oh! Brill! 
i have 2 admit... i keep finding more and more lil' things... which are very Cool... even the little battery monitor, in the dock, which tells u how many mins left, 2 full batt.. and small stuff... (sorry, i am used 2 windows! LOL! )
thanks! 

NeYo


----------



## sithious (Jan 17, 2002)

... no need to apologize, neyo, it's great to see your enthusiasm! 
check out the 'services' menu ... i think you're going to like that ...  there's loads of really cool stuff to explore on os x ...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 17, 2002)

Thanks Dude.. it's great, that i can come here, as a complete Newbie, and ask away! Thanks! 

Is there a way i can setup the ibook, not 2 go into (in windows terms) hibernate when i close the Lid!? i am playing a CD... and i wanna Shut it... but then, obviously.. the system Hibernates and iTunes Pauses! 
That'd Be Cool 

NeYo


----------



## sithious (Jan 17, 2002)

... hmmm, i'm not sure about the ibook, haven't got one myself, but you can change the settings for sleep (that's what it's called on the mac ... close enough to hibernate ) in system preferences (menu is energy saver) ... try doodling about with that, that might help, on the other hand, maybe the ibook always sleeps when you close the lid, i really don't know ... any ibook users around to clear this one up? 
whatever, you could of course just turn on the screensaver while listening to itunes ... you can adjust which screensaver to use and when it turns on in system prefs as well ... btw you can download more screensavers off the net (for instance from http://www.versiontracker.com , which is a cool adress for share- and freeware and updates) ... just pop them in yourname/library/screen savers and they'll be accessible through sys prefs just like the built in ones ... 
or, of course, you can use the itunes visualizer instead, that'll conjure up wiggley lines that fit the beats ...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks Dude! ... after i got this college work done... imma connect it up! 
i checked out those settings ... thanks! 

i like the idea, of Library... after all..
if it was Windows, it'd be in like Windows/System32 LOL! 
makes it much more user friendly i think! 

NeYo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sithious _
> *yep, you'll be able to open documents you make in textedit in word on your pc ... textedit saves them as .rtf (rich text file), so you can open and read them in virtually any text editing app ... of course, you can also get office x, which is totally interchangeable with office on pc ...
> doesn't the ibook come with apple works? that would be even better... more or less like office, so you won't have to adjust too much ...
> but you'll certainly want more ram ... 64 mb is half the prescribed minimum for x, so it's no wonder it's slow... amazing it works at all, actually
> have fun! *



SWEET! i found Apple Works 6!! thats very Nice!  is it kinda Classic?! ... or something!? 

Thanks! 

NeYo


----------



## symphonix (Jan 18, 2002)

Hi NeYo. It sounds like you're getting to like your new Mac allready. It is VERY strange when you "cross over", but very rewarding.

As for the sleep question, that is a neat feature. I've actually disconnected the sensor so I can close the lid while playing a DVD through my TV set, but have decided to hook it back up as it is very easy to just close the lid when you're finished using it and open it when you want to keep going - there is nothing easier. Admittedly, I'd like it if there were a way to close the lid and keep iTunes or DVD going, but that would be too much stuffing around.

The built in TextEdit uses RTF, which is supported by all incarnations of Mac, Windows "WordPad" and Office, as well as just about every Unix desktop. The ones I use are a little more specific to my novel-writing, MacJournal is great for keeping small notes and ideas sorted, and PowerStructure is handy for brainstorming and organisng characters and plot-points. I still use AppleWorks for everything else, though.

You can get up to 512mb So-Dimm RAM to put in there. I just checked MemoryX and 256mb is $69 US. In the meantime, you should stick to Classic as OS-X will be slow as molasses with only 64mb.

It's poossible you're running the AppleWorks 6 classic version. There is an OS-X update available on the Apple site, you will not see any real difference other than in performance and the appearance of the interface.


----------



## verlorenengel (Jan 18, 2002)

Ne(Y)o:


Welcome, to the real world.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 18, 2002)

Thanks! yeah, ihave 2 admit i do love it, although i keep hittin the trackpad thingy wen i type! ARGH!!! lol ... even if i do "Swicth Over" i still gonna write, like "NeYo" does...!! hehe! i just did my first screen cap, WAHOO....and then worked out 2 convert the TIFF to JPEG!
i agree, OS X is Hella slow! but i guess, as i have never used faster... i cope fine! whereas u guys'd get P*ssed off with it being this slow! lol! 
I Love minimizing things!! LOL! even with 64MB, its GREAT! LMAO! 
i tried sending my screen cap, via hotmail, but the damn attach part just dint wanna attach.. so lemmie see if i can add it here! 
hmm... i got MSN too! but the Mac Version is crap in comparison to the PC Version! is there no file transfer for it?! i gotta try networking later... so then i know, i can work away, on here... and i know 4 a fact, i can get it onto my PC, to take 2 college! 
is there external Floppy Drives for these?!! is the disk format diff, and unreadable to a PC!? it'd be handy, cus some work, would be small file size, and it'd be easy to take to college! rather than networking and all! 
as for Apple Works, i found it! lol! i assume its classic! it took a while to load!! and certain aspects looked grey, and horrible! i'll look 4 the update!!! Thanks! Being online on here,  seems weird! but i am getting used to it! it seems 2 take 2wice as long 2 type a msg though! lol! 

anyways... i'm gonna scoot ... Off 2 tha RAM Shop (i wish!) lol
Thanks 4 ya help! i am sure there's heaps more "Newbie" ?'s 2 ask! hehe
NeYo


----------



## symphonix (Jan 18, 2002)

In the System Preferences under "Mouse" (or is it "Keyboard"?) there is an option "Disable trackpad while typing". Very handy.
Though, until you get the RAM and if you don't need anything OS-X or Unix specific, I suggest you give Classic a try for a little while.
Oh, and in case you haven't realised, you do not have to shut down as you would in Windows. You just put it to sleep.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 18, 2002)

oh! Cool! like in XP, with "hibernate" ? Cool! I'll try it! thanks! 
as for classic... hmmm... dunno about the horrible grey and all! 

hehe! 

Later! 

NeYo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 18, 2002)

are there any OS X FTP apps, that actually come with it?! or if not, can u drop me a url or, two with some nice apps?! i assume good ol' "WS_FTP" isn't on mac? thanks 

NeYo


----------



## verlorenengel (Jan 18, 2002)

http://www.versiontracker.com/macosx - your ultimate source for mac software, use it wisely it is your friend!

personally, i recommend Interarchy (as robust as wsftp/bpftp for pc) with a nicer interface.

Transmit is okay for small files, and it resembles the PC gui (left hand view / right hand view) - that is made by http://www.panic.com

If neither of these appeal then try RBrowser (search it on versiontracker), its a cocoa ftp app so it takes full advantage of OSX but I still prefer Interarchy.




One more thing I probably shouldn't be telling you - irc.newnet.net, #macfilez is a nice place to chat...


----------



## JakPuma (Jan 19, 2002)

NeYo, I noticed that you are using Mac OS X 10.0.4.  Shouldn't you be running 10.1.x like me?  The upgrade is only $20 from Apple just goto here for more info or free from your nearest Apple dealer (CompUSA is mine, but im gettin a Apple retailstore in Durham (which is like 20mi from where i live) on March 8).


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 19, 2002)

~~NeYo~~:  You might find this easier:  Make a folder on your hard drive ( double click on your hard drive icon and go to File > New Folder... ) and call it Apps.

Now, get information for your applications folder ( single click on the folder and go to File > Show Info... ) and copy the icon ( Edit > Copy ) now single click on the Apps folder and get info for it.  Now paste the icon ( Edit > Paste ).

You now have a folder that looks like your applications folder.  Double click on your Apps folder to open it.  Now open a new Finder window by going to File > New Finder Window.  Click the applications icon in the toolbar.

Now, find an app you use alot that is not in the dock, single click on it and go to File > Make Alias.  Now drag this newly created alias from the frontmost window to the window in the back ( the Apps folder window ).  Repeat this process untill all your most recently used apps are in this folder.  ( If you upgrade to 10.1 you can even add subfolders to create different catagories ( see my screenshot )

Once you are done, double click on your hard drive icon again, locate your Apps folder and drag it into the dock next to the trash can.

Now you have a folder next to your trash can.  Control plus clicking on this icon causes a list to appear of all the contents of your folder ( in this case your apps ) if you select an app off the list it will open it right up ( see my screenshot attached )  This has saved me a ton of time since I have many apps and not enough dock space.  Let me know if it works!

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 19, 2002)

JakPuma - Thanks Dude.. i have never seen a store that sells a Mac, here.. @ all let alone a Mac Dealer! Argh! ... I'll have 2 see if i can get it though! ... although RAM is HIGH Priority!!
Thanks Dude.. I'll Check it! 

Thanks martinatkinson!!! i am Learning all the time... it's great u guys dont mind sharing time with a PC User @ Heart! LOL! 

Certain things still bug me though! 
Wen i wish 2 do something, to a folder, or whatever... i go2 "right click" and ... ie... Renaming a folder! 

and that reminds me... How the hell do u rename something..?
the only way i found... was double click it... and it sometimes highlights the text, allowing u 2 type over...! but that usually means, i have loaded the app too!  ... and all i wanna do is rename! LOL! ... Argh... 

Thanks 4 ya Tip Though... i got my iBook sat here, next 2 this "LOVELY" XP machine.. and i am pratting around! 
there was a few things i was gonna ask... Damn i forgot! 

Ooh... one thing.. i noticed, when u close an app... via the "red" button.. it doesn't close the App, merely the window, and leaves the app running... It kinda confused me 2 start with... cus u have 2 go "up top" and click Close on the Bold Menu thingy (sorry my Mac Lingo is minimal!!!)

Argh... in many Screenshots... i've seen Menu's popping outta tha Dock... and yet... How the Hell does it do it?! ... mine doesn't! 
i dunno why... ie.. now i just created that Folder, dropped 2 apps in it, (just 2 test it) ... and now its sat in the Dock, Next Door 2 the Bin... and if u click it... it opens a finder window (wow, i learnt some lingo!!!) with the contents of the folder! 

Can some1 help with this... those popup Menu's are Cool! 

BTW ... in "ATM" its OS X 10.0.3 (Build 4P13)

Holla Back! Many Thanks! 
NeYo


----------



## symphonix (Jan 19, 2002)

*Renaming: * Select the file and press Enter (Not return).

*Pop-up: * I know I kept going to right-click for a month ofter I switched to Mac - its a hard habit to break. You can get the same effect as using a 2-button mouse by holding the control key when you click in order to right-click. The iBook does take most USB mice and supports scroll-wheels and extra buttons, but unless you're left handed I wouldn't recommend the Apple Pro Mouse, as the cable is too short to reach the USB ports on the left side.

*Quitting Apps:* Since you are short on RAM, you will want to quit unused apps by using the Apple-Q shortcut, or Quit in the App menu. OS X is designed, though, to make it easier to leave apps open, so they start quicker when they're needed. The Unix memory management swaps unused apps into the background. I suggest you leave open the apps you use all the time.

*Keyboard Shortcuts: * When you are browsing in the Finder, you can Open a selected file by using Apple-DownArrow. You can jump into the parent directory with Apple-UpArrow.
On the dock, you can use Apple-Tab to switch quickly between open programs, and if you keep holding the Apple key you can use Q to quit the highlighted app and H to hide it.

*Sleep: * When you're not using your iBook, close the lid. When you want to use it, open the lid. There is no need to press anything or choose anything.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 19, 2002)

Cool! Thanks Dude.... i am trying 2 get my PC (XP) Machine 2 LAN with the iBook....  

LOL! 

thanks For the Little Hints and Tips! Much Appreciated! 

As for a Mouse... i have a Brilliant M$ Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer, which i love! ... i shud do, for the Price!!!
u reckon i can plug that in?! (USB) ?

Cool! 

NeYo


----------



## verlorenengel (Jan 19, 2002)

I have an intellimouse wireless explorer, works fine.. I still prefer my standard MS optical mouse though - the wireless explorer doesnt seem to be as accurate.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 19, 2002)

Hmmm...
...any1 help!?

Right...

Networking...

my XP Machine has Drive D shared as "D" 
it also has a folder, named "mac" in the D:/ Drive! 

Now they are shared, and the Computer name is "xp" , workgroup remains "mshome".
IP: 1.0.0.1
Subnet: 255.255.255.0

Now, on the Mac... i defined the IP as 1.0.0.3 and the same Subnet!
now, i typed in

smb://mshome;xp/d

can some1 fill me in on whats wrong?! its on Twisted Pair Cable if thats any help! 

NeYo


----------



## verlorenengel (Jan 19, 2002)

try putting in

smb://1.0.0.1/d


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by verlorenengel _
> *try putting in
> 
> smb://1.0.0.1/d *



Nope! 

Still not anything! 

is there a way... i can try 2 find the Mac, from the PC!? 

holla! 

NeYo


----------



## verlorenengel (Jan 19, 2002)

Open up terminal.app in osx (apps/utils) and ping the PC.

do this by typing

ping 1.0.0.1


then jump to the pc and goto command prompt, do the same except for the mac.

ping 1.0.0.3

If either one doesnt return replies then you know theres something wrong with the network setup.

I think it could be due to  your IP addresses actually, why dont you try setting the pc / mac to something on 192.168.0.x  - ie 192.168.0.1 for the pc, 192.168.0.2 for the mac...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by verlorenengel _
> *Open up terminal.app in osx (apps/utils) and ping the PC.
> 
> do this by typing
> ...




ooh!... well its seems OK, the Mac Command Prompt just Keeps on Pining ... and seems to look like its recieving data...
and here's a pic of 4 Pings, on the NT Machine... 

NeYo


----------



## verlorenengel (Jan 19, 2002)

In that case... I'd say its something with the windows machine. Run through it all and double check everything is turned on, enabled etc for file sharing...

You can always ftp to the mac box from the pc.. just get an ftp client and connect to 1.0.0.3.

aslong as file sharing/ftp is turned on in system preferences under osx


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 19, 2002)

A HA! ... i am kinda Getting Somewhere...
i enabled Remote Login access, and Used my FTP Client... and logged in thru there! ... i can access and copy data from there... i just wanna improve upon this, now!
This is a good start though ... @ Least i can now get my work, from the ibook ... 2 my PC/Floppy Drive! 
NeYo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 19, 2002)

well, for now... i can grab Screens... and FTP it 2 PC, Convert... FTP 2 web Host... and Show u guys! 

LOL! ...
here's Network Settings... 

NeYo


----------



## symphonix (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes - plug it in. It should work!

As for networking with PC, I was wrong: You will need a crossover cable if you intend to connect directly, its only Mac-to-Mac connections that switch automatically. You have a lot of options on HOW you network depending on what you want to achieve. The instructions I've outlined above tell you how to bring up a shared folder on your PC as a volume on your Mac. There are other things you can do, of course, some very simple and others quite complex. I suggest you start a new question asking for specific help if you're still stuck.


----------



## JakPuma (Jan 20, 2002)

NeYo,  You can't connect to your other computer using the mentioned methods, as you are using 10.0.x.  Like I said its a GREAT idea to upgrade, because of its ~30% higher performance, and some apps like MS Office need the upgrade.


----------



## vanguard (Jan 20, 2002)

Use your windows machine's name, not ip adress in the smb://whatever line.

Here's an example: 

smb://workgroup_or_domain;hostname/d$

NT and it's siblings have a default hidden share called c$ and d$ for each drive.  Try that. 

When the screen pops up just fill in the username and password.


----------

